# BBC and other English language TV channels



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

A question: how do I get BBC and other English language TV channels on Costa Blanca? And what a reasonable price would be? 

I know about Netflix, had it for years in both USA (by far the best selection of movies and other programs) and Sweden, but I would like some English language Tv.


----------



## HoleInOne (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi - How technically savvy are you? There are a number of options.

Do you have any internet capability at home?
Can you affix a dish to your property?

Tony


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Zero technical savvy (I have lived in US for over 30 years, that is long enough not to know how to fix anything myself - services are cheap and competent there).

Internet: so far wifi (don't yet have NIE and nobody would sell me a contract without it) but want to get a broadband ? with streaming capabilities.

There is a fastening ? to a dish at one of the columns on my balcony/terrace ( I have a large one, almost 24 m2, so it has columns in two corners) and I see some neighbors have dish, so I guess, yes.

P.S. I am renting, though, so I must have owner's permit and would not want to make expensive investments in infrastructure - only things I can easily take with me when I move.


----------



## HoleInOne (Nov 15, 2015)

Anciana said:


> Zero technical savvy (I have lived in US for over 30 years, that is long enough not to know how to fix anything myself - services are cheap and competent there).
> 
> Internet: so far wifi (don't yet have NIE and nobody would sell me a contract without it) but want to get a broadband ? with streaming capabilities.
> 
> There is a fastening ? to a dish at one of the columns on my balcony/terrace ( I have a large one, almost 24 m2, so it has columns in two corners) and I see some neighbors have dish, so I guess, yes.


Without any technical know how, it may well be a struggle. The tricky part to receiving TV via Satellite is aligning the Azimuth and Elevation of the dish. It's not as hard as the professionals would have you think and in fact with some patience and cheap equipment (£10) it's easily achieved.

You do not need any sort of internet connection and for simplicity you would be able to receive FREESAT options - Search Google - FREESAT and click the Channels tab Freesat Channels - Free Satellite TV, HD and Radio Channels (Channels only not on demand or rewind/pause)
You would need a modest size dish 1.2m, there is a sweet spot from Astra 2E, 2F and 2G (UK TV Sat) around the Costa Blanca.

Another option is streaming using a service such as TVCATCHUP. This comes with problems in that the content is not meant for outside of the UK. The server identifies your IP address (ID allocated to every internet connection) and can work out where you are. It will see you have a Spanish IP and you'll not be able to see the TV.
There are similar software options for watching TV anywhere in the world.

There is a way around this, you can set up a VPN. It is a computer or Raspberry Pi (or similar) in the home country. You connect your streaming hardware to connect to the VPN in the home country and then it sees you as being in that home country (UK) and bingo.

You can buy a monthly subscription to UK VPN's.

The second option does require some technical knowledge, I'd be happy to help but the first option is probably the most resilient and straightforward for anyone.

Save writing loads, let me know which option you think would think the most appropriate and I'll write up a little more.

I'm a hands on and save yourself some money type person. Paying someone to do something that I can do or could do with a little research is my way of doing it.

Let me know. I'm sat here in the UK rain so it will give me some focus for the day.

Tony


EDIT---- Ground mounted dish is not a problem (just seen your renting addition)... You may be able to help with my post about renting that I'm going to make later


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

IF your internet is unlimited data the the easiest way is to use the site filmon.com.


----------



## HoleInOne (Nov 15, 2015)

Pazcat said:


> IF your internet is unlimited data the the easiest way is to use the site filmon.com.


Or the whole Kodi software package


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Camposat it's free, as are many others.


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Be glad to help with any questions about renting - as much as I can. Just a disclaimer: I might be a retired lawyer, but have never specialized in either Spanish law or civil law, but in public international law and international relations. And my command of Spanish is limited.


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh my God, you techies. I presume you are speaking English? Not that I understand much of it.:-(


----------



## HoleInOne (Nov 15, 2015)

I would suggest a dish is going to be the best way forward. 

Do you have a UK contact or mailing address to get equipment sent to?

You will need:

Ground mount if you have a good ground level view 28'E
Fast Assembly Non Penetrating Roof Mount 1.1M dish TV / Broadband Aerials | eBay
If not just use a wall mount

Dish
1.1m Mix Digital Mesh Satellite Dish with Pole Mount Fittings 110cm Brand New | eBay

LNB
INVACOM SINGLE 0.3DB LNB BNIB | eBay

Cable
25m Black RG6 Satellite Freesat Digital TV Aerial Coax Cable Coaxial Lead wire | eBay

Box
Bush HD High Definition Freesat Satellite Box - No Monthly Fees - BBC iPlayer | eBay


To align the dish use this site:
UKSatelliteHelp.co.uk - Satellite Dish Alignment / Setup Calculator 2.0

and one of these meters:
HD-Line Digital Sat Finder with LCD Display Compass HDTV Incl. F cable SATELLITE | eBay


This is going to give you all those FREESAT Channels...

You will find it easier to set up the Box, TV and meter all close to the dish. That way you can make minor adjustments to the dish using the meter and the signal strength finder in the menu of the box.

You will save yourself around €400 by doing it yourself. I'm not there until the end of January otherwise I would drive down and give you hand.

Let me know where you want me to expand on the details


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

HoleInOne said:


> I would suggest a dish is going to be the best way forward.
> 
> Do you have a UK contact or mailing address to get equipment sent to?
> 
> ...


... or we have a very good Satellite technician on here who could not only supply all of that but install it and have you up and running very swiftly.

As to saving 400€, I don't think we can comment on that without knowing his prices.


----------



## HoleInOne (Nov 15, 2015)

snikpoh said:


> ... or we have a very good Satellite technician on here who could not only supply all of that but install it and have you up and running very swiftly.
> 
> As to saving 400€, I don't think we can comment on that without knowing his prices.


Sorry you are quite right, I should have added the caveat that the price I was quoted for a relatives place around 9 months ago was around €400 than we paid for the parts. 

I completely understand some people charge more than others, some people are out to rip people off and others aren't. I apologies, there are many good people out there.

The details I added are based on previous experience in Northern Costa Blanca..

Tony


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Size of satellite dish required depends exactly where you are.

In some areas of the Costa Blanca, a 100x110cm dish is right on the edge of reception - where even the smallest gust of wind will mean pixilation.

A 110x120cm dish gives a much better stable signal.

For the Costa Blanca in general, then a larger dish may be required for a more stable reception - like a 125x135cm dish, which is the recommended size dish for a stable signal with a fair bit of "rain fade" margin. They are also more sturdy in construction, so less "wobble" in winds.

Solid dishes perform way way better than "mesh" dishes...especially when trying to get an already weak signal. 

And there are better performing LNBs available than the 0.3 Invacom single linked to above, as 0.1 rated LNBs are the norm these days and help a lot with the weak signals. 

Although you may be able to align the dishes easily using a £10 sat beeper, as said, you will need a lot of patience and very fine tuning and know what you are doing to maximize the signals, especially for the tricky to receive BBC HD and ITV HD channels... heck, even I struggle sometimes with TWO satellite meters available to me to get those channels on a good signal!

(With beepers many people get the wrong satellites - beepers say there is a signal there, which may not be from the correct satellite, especially when there are a few satellites located close to the UK ones that are now transmitting on similar frequencies. But there are apps available for phone which will help get the dish in the general direction, but beepers on their own do not allow you to fine tune, and best LNB skew and focal distance and get the maximum signals... which is where installers like myself invest in top range equipment to maximise the already weaker signals)

That said, once you have the correct sized dish for your area, then any satellite receiver will be able to be used for the free BBC ITV C4 and Five channels, although the Freesat range of boxes will have a full 8 day programme guide and automatic updates.

Yes internet is another option, but the image quality for live TV, especially on the free streams like filmon, will be no where as good as the free HD via satellite.

Camposat is a filmon affiliate, and sued filmon as its feeds.

400 euros is the going rate for supply and install of a 125x135cm dish, LNB, Freesat HD receiver and cable - with about 2 hours work, and other bits and bobs (bolts, cable clips etc), and social security, IVA, insurance, petrol, and all the other overheads for legal self employed installed. But obviously prices can be lower if you source your own equipment, or use a "non insured, non iva paying, non social security paying, cash in hand mate"


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks but this is way above my ability. 

My apartment is on a 4th floor. How could I ground mount anything?

I never lived in UK - I worked there once (in 1980, lol) for a few months as a guest researcher at a Royal Strategic Institute in London. It was fun, but that was the whole extent of my "domestication" in UK. I spent most of my life in the USA, not UK.

I would need a techie to do the rest. And I wonder why make a life so hard? My Scandinavian neighbors have any amount of adverts offering an IPTV ? box? with Scandinavian channels for 59 euro per month. The only thing needed is to dial the phone and pay. Why not British?

Ps. 400 euro! And to tkink in the USA satelite TV was a solution for poor people. Too poor for cable. It only did cost $39 a month. Sigh.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Anciana said:


> My apartment is on a 4th floor. How could I ground mount anything?


Install the dish on the roof of the block.
Dishes can be installed on the floor (usually with a concrete plinth so you don't have to drill the mount into the roof), or on a wall bracket.

But you will usually need permission from the blocks administrators / community to install on communal property / areas.

It may be possible to install on a balcony, as long as it is facing the right direction (roughly where the sun is at about 1030-1100 ish) , and no barriers blocking the signals... but some blocks do not like dishes installed on balconies.



Anciana said:


> And I wonder why make a life so hard? My Scandinavian neighbors have any amount of adverts offering an IPTV ? box? with Scandinavian channels. The only thing needed is to dial the phone and pay. Why not British?


British TV *is* available via pay IPTV. Obviously not direct from the broadcasters, but all via third party.
YOu will need decent internet - min of 2meg, more is better, a Mag IPTV box (about 100-140 euros) , and pay a provider - basic UK channels can be had for £10 per month, and pay about 25-30 for more channels.
In fact ask your neighbours, as their provider (or advertised company) will also do British TV channel also.

But then you will need to weigh up the cost of paying a IPTV provider a monthly fee, vs a one off cost for Freesat via a dish.

Or go for the free but much lower image quality Kodi / Android box offerings....which use free servers and filmon and be prepared for the "working" logos and dud links!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> IF your internet is unlimited data the the easiest way is to use the site filmon.com.


This is what we do (we have a 20mb broadband service with unlimited downloads) and have a smart tv which connects directly to the internet, with no need for an additional IPTV box which would just be superfluous to requirements. We find the picture quality very good, there are occasional glitches from time to time with Filmon (a couple of month ago there seemed to be a problem with the sound and picture not being synchronised but that seems to have disappeared now) but if we miss part of a programme we really wanted to see we can always download it afterwards. My husband is watching the Grand Prix right now, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Anciana (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks, all. It was VERY educational. I think I just stick with Netflix when I get broadband contract. And Spanish TV for now. Then I'll do more research and weigh my options.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Anciana said:


> Thanks, all. It was VERY educational. I think I just stick with Netflix when I get broadband contract. And Spanish TV for now. Then I'll do more research and weigh my options.


Some of the programmes on Spanish TV are broadcast in English, i.e. those that were originally filmed in English (movies, documentaries, series). Just use the audio function on the remote to turn off the Spanish over-dubbing.

And once you have broadband you can watch BBC World on your computer.
BBC World News: 24 hour news TV channel - BBC News


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Anciana said:


> Thanks, all. It was VERY educational. I think I just stick with Netflix when I get broadband contract. And Spanish TV for now. Then I'll do more research and weigh my options.


Check out Europa Network (for phone, internet & British TV), I used them & Netflix for years when I was In Spain 'full time'. Excellent reliable service.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Anciana, have you considered HoleInOne's suggestion of using a VPN? That's what I just started last week and I positively loooove it. One of my friends here on the forum told me about this. You can register for Netflix in Spain and log onto the States then you get all the States' Netflix selection. For Real! I've fallen in love with Netflix all over again for the documentaries, TV shows and movies. One of my Canadian friends registered in Canada, and we watch movies together, then Skype after and talk about the movie. It's loads of fun! Then you can also log onto any one of those countries' TV websites to watch online TV - BBC, CBC, CTV, NBC...anything!

Here's the deal I have... It's with an Amercian company that my friend on the forum uses called Strong VPN. They have a deal right now on for 55 USD ($4.58/month) for one year for you to log onto the States, Canada, the UK and the Netherlands. Here's the site: Packages | StrongVPN.com

You don't need to be tech savvy to work with Strong VPN. Just register (and pay), install the software, select the country and connect.


----------



## Portugal-or-Spain? (Oct 25, 2015)

HoleInOne said:


> I would suggest a dish is going to be the best way forward.
> 
> Do you have a UK contact or mailing address to get equipment sent to?
> 
> ...


Holeinone
Can you truly get sufficient signal on the Costa Blanca? We are in Galicia and have a good sized parabola, so we can get everything and in HD (thank God, as we use Filmon elsewhere and it really is nowhere near as good).


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Portugal-or-Spain? said:


> Holeinone
> Can you truly get sufficient signal on the Costa Blanca? We are in Galicia and have a good sized parabola, so we can get everything and in HD (thank God, as we use Filmon elsewhere and it really is nowhere near as good).


Yes. Our resident expert has already posted what you need and where!

Part of it is how one defines the Costa Blanca. For example Denia, Oliva, and even Gandia are some times still considered to be Costa Blanca (all be it North CB) and you don't need a large dish at all for there.


----------



## buble (Apr 29, 2011)

Portugal-or-Spain? said:


> Holeinone
> Can you truly get sufficient signal on the Costa Blanca? We are in Galicia and have a good sized parabola, so we can get everything and in HD (thank God, as we use Filmon elsewhere and it really is nowhere near as good).


FilmOn HD (you have to pay for this), is excellent. You can't realy expect the SD (free) version to be much good!


----------

